# Cracked corn or whole corn



## Newbie farmer (Jan 27, 2018)

Would you prefer to feed your cattle cracked or whole corn? I can purchase whole corn by the ton from a local elevator, however I get cracked corn from the local supply store. I was told that they put on more weight with the cracked. Yet, after reading some different posts, I hear that whole corn works just as well. Currently I feed them 50/50 corn and 12% sweet feed. Plus plenty of hay and water. I'm just getting started and am trying to gather as much useful information as possible.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

What age, weight and breed? Keep loose mineral available all the time. Thousands of folks feed sweet feed, but I've seen molasses used to hide moldy grain. Cracked corn can hide a lot of chaff and cob, too.
If you feed whole corn, be sure to get some chickens to clean up what the cows don't digest.
Can you buy whole corn and have the mill make you some cattle feed out of it?


----------



## Newbie farmer (Jan 27, 2018)

She is a Holstein just under a year,weigh around 800 and I just purchased a yfound Holstein steer, about 250-300 and a young jersey bull about the same weight. The sweet feed is the all stock brand from tractor supply. Any recommendations on loose minerals.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Newbie farmer said:


> Would you prefer to feed your cattle cracked or whole corn? I can purchase whole corn by the ton from a local elevator, however I get cracked corn from the local supply store. I was told that they put on more weight with the cracked. Yet, after reading some different posts, I hear that whole corn works just as well. Currently I feed them 50/50 corn and 12% sweet feed. Plus plenty of hay and water. I'm just getting started and am trying to gather as much useful information as possible.


For someone new to cattle, just buy cattle feed. The price difference for a few cows doesn't justify worrying about mixing up rations, imho. The sell loose minerals for cattle at TSC.


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cracked corn is easier to digest. Check with your grain elevator, mine will crack 1000 pounds for only $5.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

most times the efficiency gained from cracking is not worth the cost. 
Have seen very good adg with whole shell corn and balancer pellet such as tend r leen as the only feed.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Newbie farmer said:


> She is a Holstein just under a year,weigh around 800 and I just purchased a yfound Holstein steer, about 250-300 and a young jersey bull about the same weight. The sweet feed is the all stock brand from tractor supply. Any recommendations on loose minerals.


If your area is selenium deficient you will need a loose mineral with selenium.
TSC has one , it's around $23 /50lbs but goes a long way .


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

They have to chew the whole corn to utilize it. If they're used to hogging down ground feed it may be hard to get them to slow down and chew whole corn.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cracked and whole corn is mainly used as a finishing ration for stock over 18 months old. It's feed role is a fat producer to enhance marbling. I'd quit with all the extra work and just purchase bulk or bagged 14% pelleted beef cattle ration, it will improves muscle mass and also create excess fat if desired. Just sent in a full blooded Jersey weighing 1290# using the pellets verses corn during the finishing process. Corn is an energy feed with little protein value, usually not much more than hay.....So to answer your question, cracked is more easily digestible......Topside


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to use whole corn (It does cost less), and you don't have the ability to crack or roll it yourself. Put the next days ration of whole corn in a bucket and put just enough water on it to cover. By morning the corn will have soaked up that water, which makes it more easily eaten. Then pour the pellet on just prior to feeding.
If you need or want to use cracked corn purchase it fresh, in smaller quantities. If it has been setting for several weeks it will get to be flint hard and the animal may not chew it quite as well.
To slow the animals consumption put a couple of river rocks in the feed bunk. It will cause them to chew each bite more prior to swallowing. 
Also separating animals of like size will cause less sparing at the feed bunk. Those smaller calves may get pushed away from the feed by the larger calf.
I have had better luck using rolled or flaked corn. It is easier for the animal to break down so they will macerate it better than whole corn. I finally went and built myself a small roller mill so I could grind grain fresh, daily. Feed grinders and roller mills can be found used, for next to nothing at farm auctions.
I wish you the best.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Feed her some whole corn for a while and follower her around a bit and see what comes out the other end. If you find a bunch of whole core, use cracked corn. Nasty but simple.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I feed 60% whole corn and 40% 14% pellets.

Even though corn can be fed whole with satisfactory results, cracking or rolling prior to feeding will increase digestibility by 5 to 10 percent. In most instances, grinding or rolling corn will not markedly improve average daily gain, but proper processing will improve feed conversion efficiency.
https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/publications/livestock/feeding-corn-to-beef-cattle


----------



## WolfeMomma (Oct 29, 2015)

nate77 said:


> Cracked corn is easier to digest. Check with your grain elevator, mine will crack 1000 pounds for only $5.


wow 1000lbs for 5$ thats a good deal!


----------

